# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Cần nhân bản cách làm sạch hồ nước tại Hà Nội

## phuong_hanh3112

Gần 90 hồ bị ô nhiễm nặng trong nội thành Hà Nội đã được xử lý bằng chế phẩm Redoxy-3C, do một công ty của Đức sản xuất theo đơn đặt hàng của TP Hà Nội. 
Đây là việc đã được triển khai từ 2016 tới nay và đã có được kết quả tích cực. Việc triển khai này có hiệu quả là do đã thực hiện việc thử nghiệm thực tế trên ao hồ rồi mới áp đại trà nên mới phù hợp và đạt hiệu quả.

Danh sách các hồ đã thay đổi số phận nhờ chế phẩm Đức

I. Quận Ba Đình 
 1 Trúc Bạch P. Trúc Bạch
 2 Thủ Lệ P. Ngọc Khánh
 3 Giảng Võ P. Giảng Võ
 4 Ngọc Khánh P. Ngọc Khánh
 5 Thành Công P. Thành Công
 6 Hồ Đầm P. Đội Cấn
 7 Bảy Gian P. Đội Cấn
 8 Hồ 1 - C.V Bách Thảo (hồ dài) P. Ngọc Hà
 9 Hồ 2 - C.V Bách Thảo (hồ tròn) 
 10 Hồ Ao Dài 
 11 Hồ Ao Đình Ngọc Hà 
 II. Quận Hai Bà Trưng 
 1 Bảy Mẫu (Phần eo quán gió + 1 phần hồ) P. Lê Đại Hành
 2 Thanh Nhàn 1 P. Thanh Nhàn
 3 Thanh Nhàn 2A 
 4 Thanh Nhàn 2B 
 5 Thiền Quang P. Nguyễn Du
 6 Hai Bà Trưng P. Đồng Nhân
 7 Hồ Cần P. Vĩnh Tuy
 8 Ao các Bác Hồ Vĩnh Tuy 
 9 Hồ Quỳnh P. Thanh Nhàn
 III. Quận Đống Đa 
 1 Đống Đa P. Ô Chợ Dừa
 2 Trung Tự P. Nam Đồng
 3 Kim Liên lớn P. Kim Liên
 4 Ba Mẫu P. Phương Liên
 5 Hố Mẻ P. Khương Thượng
 6 Văn Chương P. Văn Chương
 7 Hào Nam P. Ô Chợ Dừa
 8 Thương Mại P. Láng Thượng
 9 Hồ Giám P. Quốc Tử Giám
 10 Hồ Ao Phủ P. Láng Thượng
 IV. Quận Thanh Xuân 
 1 Khương Trung 1 P. Khương Trung
 2 Khương Trung 2 
 3 Phương Liệt 1 P. Phương Liêệt
 4 Hạ Đình P. Hạ Đình
 5 Đầm Chuối P. Khương Đình
 6 Hồ Dài P. Nhân Chính
 7 Hồ Mục Dục 
 8 Hồ Lục Lăng 
 V. Quận Bắc Từ Liêm 
 1 Công viên Hòa Bình P. Xuân Đỉnh
 2 Hồ Đài tưởng niệm P. Phú Diễn
 3 Hồ Đình P. Thượng Cát
 4 Hồ Cá Bác Hồ P. Tây Tựu
 VI. Quận Nam Từ Liêm 
 1 Hàng Bà - Đồng Thuê P. Tây Mỗ
 2 Cầu Cốc 
 3 Hồ Trung Văn P. Trung Văn
 VII. Quận Hoàng Mai 
 1 Đền Lừ P. Hoàng Văn Thụ
 2 Giáp Bát P. Giáp Bát
 3 Tân Mai P. Tân Mai
 4 Đầm Lò Bát P. Thanh Trì
 5 Đầm Vỉ Ruồi 
 6 Vít trên P. Yên Sở
 7 Vít dưới 
 8 Vĩnh Hoàng P. Hoàng Văn Thụ
 9 Linh Đàm P. Khương Đình, quận Thanh Xuân
 10 Đại Từ 1 P. Đại Kim
 11 Đại Từ 2 
 12 Đại Kim 
 13 Hồ Đầm ấu P. Thanh Trì
 14 Hồ Cửa Đình Thịnh Liệt P. Thịnh Liệt
 VIII. Quận Long Biên 
 1 Công viên P. Ngọc Lâm
 2 Sinh thái Lâm du P. Bồ Đề
 3 Cầu Tình P. Gia Thụy
 4 Sài Đồng 1 P. Sài Đồng
 5 Ủy ban Bồ đề P. Bồ Đề
 6 Tai Trâu P. Ngọc Lâm
 7 Hồ Vục P. Long Biên
 8 Tân Thụy P. Phúc Đồng
 9 Ngọc Thụy P. Ngọc Thụy
 10 Cự Khối 1 P. Cự Khối
 11 Cự Khối 2 
 12 Thạch Bàn 1 P. Thạch Bàn
 13 Hồ số 1 Thạch Bàn 
 14 Hồ Vực P. Việt Hưng
 15 Thạch Bàn 2 P. Thạch Bàn
 IX. Quận Tây Hồ 
 1 Hồ Vả P. Quảng An
 2 Hồ Sen P. Nhật Tân
 3 Hồ Hàm Long P. Quảng An
 XI. Quận Cầu Giấy 
 1 Nghĩa Tân P. Dịch Vọng
 2 Hồ Công viên Cầu Giấy 
 3 Hồ Quận ủy Cầu Giấy P. Quan Hoa
 XII. Quận Hà Đông 
 1 Hồ Võ P. Văn Quán
 2 Hồ Văn Quán 
 3 Hồ Đầm Khê P. Hà Cầu
 4 Hồ Cầu Đơ P. Nguyễn Trãi
 5 Hồ Nam Cường P. La Khê
 6 Hồ Đô Nghĩa P. Yên Nghĩa

----------

